# alienware and FreeBSD



## terietor (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello,

I am from Greece and at the end of August, the shops will be provided with alienware laptops.

I am a new user of FreeBSD and I would like to know if FreeBSD is compatible with alienware laptops.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 6, 2010)

Providing some information would help. Oh well:
http://www.alienware.com/landings/laptops.aspx


----------



## terietor (Jul 6, 2010)

Alienware laptops haven't come to Greece yet so I don't know exacly what the hardware should be..
But I know for sure that

processor=intel
video card=nvidia

I am worried about the wireless connection, I read in some forums that there is an issue about FreeBSD and wireless connection.


----------



## Dr_Phoenix (Oct 22, 2010)

Alienware laptops great! Good balance with quality, performance, portability and fun )
If you have money to buy it...DO IT!
But be ready to use 64bit OS: Win7 x64 or FreeBSD(amd64), If you using 32bit OS you will not allow use more than 2,5-3GB of your computer RAM and performance falling down. 

I like M11x, sample config:
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo SU7300 - Ultra low power CPU (now in R2 version of laptop you can choose core i5 or i7)
RAM: 4GB DDR3 Dual channel (2 banks with 2GB ) or 8GB DDR3 Dual channel (2 banks with 4GB )
VIDEO: Nvidia Hybrid technology, Intel 4500HD(64Mb memory) + Geforce GT 355M (1Gb memory)
HDD: 320-500GB
Ports: 3 USB ports (2+1 power shared to charge different portable things like pocket pc, phone), HDMI, Display port, 1394 Firewire, 2 phones, 1 microphone, VGA D-15 output
LAN: Atheros 100Mbit (hm...better to be 1Gbit but anough)
WLAN: Intel 5100
Web Cam: 1.3MPx + microphone
+ keyboard, logo and others highligt features with custom colors settings...fun )
3-8 hours integrated Li-ION battery (time depends of system and applications load) 
~2Kg weight
11.6' HD display 

Cool machine!


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 23, 2010)

> alienware laptops haven't come to greece yet so i don't know actacly what the hardware should be..
> but i know for sure that


Alienware came to Greece  On Multirama shops. I am thinking to buy M11x or M15x. The only thing that I am afraid is that have a hudge control program to change laptop colors (keybard, mousepad etc). On FreeBSD how to change keyboard color from green to blue or red for example? Also can see all devices? I guess yes but I don't give 1500 euro if I am not 100% sure.


> Have trouble with Windows - reboot,
> Have trouble with Unix - be r00t!


Haha. The best


----------



## Dr_Phoenix (Oct 26, 2010)

> The only thing that I am afraid is that have a hudge control program to change laptop colors (keybard, mousepad etc).


You can manipulate with Alienware(m11x/m15x/m17x) colors (AlienFX) using simple Java application, look at this thread:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1403399

I think it will work on FreeBSD with no problems, just install JVM and launch .jar application.

May be helpful too:

*OFFICIAL* Alienware M11x Owners Lounge - Huge forum about M11x
FedoraForums Alienware M11X Thread - here you can find many solutions and fixes and try it similar to FreeBSD.


----------



## fronclynne (Oct 29, 2010)

*Open the pod bay doors, HAL!*



			
				Dr_Phoenix said:
			
		

> You can manipulate with Alienware(m11x/m15x/m17x) colors (AlienFX) using simple Java application, look at this thread:
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1403399
> 
> I think it will work on FreeBSD with no problems, just install JVM and launch .jar application.



What I don't get is why he didn't go ahead and code up an AI in befunge while he was at it so the laptop could say clever things like, "Dave, this conversation can serve no purpose anymore. Goodbye."


----------



## elgrande (Apr 2, 2011)

Well the light FX do not run out of the box due to some linux libs packaged into the jar and dependencies on libusb-1.0.
Nevertheless I did an adjustment to FreeBSD 8's libusb and created a jar with FreeBSD64 libs.

This will only work on FreeBSD 8 amd64. If you need a 32bit version, drop me a note, I can tell you how to patch the sources.

http://id3ad.com/other/jAlienFx.jar


----------

